

Show HN: Cowork Hunt – List of available coworking spaces to work from - raksapp
http://coworkhunt.com

======
raksapp
We have recently launched Cowork Hunt to public also posted on product hunt,
Our aim is to list only cowork space which have available desk to work from,
so that they get enquiry from people look to get space only when they need it.
Any feedback, suggestion, future request, etc is highly appreciated!

